# Rate your haunt here.........



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

G-CUTE,PG-SPOOKY,PG-13-CREEPY,SCARY,R-MONSTERS, HIGH STARTLES,X (extreme)-blood,guts,and :zombie: gore. We have lots of 4-8 yr.olds here so we go for a PG-13 with a few R-rated actors and props.Below is our garage maze pics. What would you give yours and was I right on with mine ? More new pics here.Pictures by Bozz-7 - Photobucket


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I would rate my haunt and 'R' for nudity. 

I mean..... what were we talking about?!?!?!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd say I'm about PG-13, with a low PG rating in the garage for the young'ns.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

A non-gore pg-13 but the screaming adults from last year might disagree


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

slimy said:


> I would rate my haunt and 'R' for nudity.


LMAO
PG-13, I guess. Next year, shooting for an R rating.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mine is a pg-13 /with a lite R


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

PG here...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I guess I am a PG
But, I want to go to Slimy's house
Naked Halloween sounds like a Las Vegas thing....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Mine is PG-spooky


----------

